# Blackfish Underwater Video (daytime)



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

This guy is taking some great underwater vids.. The opening of tog season couldn't look much worse weather-wise. Here's a Scuba video that focuses on blackfish.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's a few more 

http://www.neangling.com/UnderwaterVideos.htm


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Pretty cool videos.


----------

